# Morrow Radium



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

pros .. its probably a package deal that can get you into the sport on the cheap ( we know to try and get fully geared from scratch is very expensive )

cons .. you get what you pay for with these things. the worst part of them are normally the bindings which tend to be total turds. also morrow no longer has any team so their boards are probably just generic cuts with little to no research and development i nthem

now after saying all that id say if you dont think youll go a ton of times ( say more than a dozen ) this set up should be sufficient to at least let you see what the whole snowboarding thing is all about. however realize that if you do want to continue t oride and ride harder and progress youll want to get better boots and bindings next year. to me the boot and bindings are more important than the board as far as replacement priority.

also remember that if your feet hurt or your bindings get stuck etc you are dealing with some entry lvl stuff .. better equipment will make for a better time on the hill.

one final bit of advice is to go to burtons website and see if you can find a dealer near you. burton is really good about having stuff at moderate prices that are still made well so folks like you can get into the game on some decent product. ( cue anti-burton posts now  )


----------

